# New? Sulawesi Shrimp at IPU



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I went down to IPU Burnaby today to check out the new sulawesi shrimp shipment. There were four species in total. Aside from the cardinals and goldflake shrimp which I believe are among the more well known of the sulawesi shrimp, they also had "white poso crystal shrimp" and "deep blue gold eye shrimp". Frankly, I have never heard of these shrimp before, and I can't seem to find much information about them on the internet either. Do any of the shrimp experts on this board know where I can learn more about these shrimp?

For those who are curious, the deep blue gold eye shrimp are indeed a dark blue in colour (very hard to see against the black gravel of the tank) with gold eyes, with darker stripes along the body. These were selling for a whopping $30 each!

The white poso crystal shrimp looked very similar to the much more common ghost shrimp, even in size! (a heck of a lot bigger than cardinals anyways). However, these guys have white markings along their entire body, as well as some larger spots on their tail. They look quite nice if you ask me.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I will check it out Tomorrow at IPU Burnaby


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

The blue ones sound like orange eye blue tigers especially for $30 a piece.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The White Poso shrimp are really interesting. I was unable to find much information on them either.
The tigers are known under either name, gold or orange eye. They usually average around $40 in Canada. Beautiful shrimp.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

The crystal may be a colour morph of Caridina Longidigita, not very popular shrimp species due to lack of colour.

The best picture to describe this species is in here:
http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/rbz/biblio/57/57rbz343-452.pdf

there are various other pictures on the net though...

Im not sure


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

indeed, thanks for the link


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

TKD said:


> Thank you for the link!





Ursus sapien said:


> indeed, thanks for the link


No Problem


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow 30 bucks each? pretty pricey for a water cricket at the bottom of the food chain lol


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> wow 30 bucks each? pretty pricey for a water cricket at the bottom of the food chain lol


Hey not nice  They are very pretty


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> The White Poso shrimp are really interesting. I was unable to find much information on them either.
> The tigers are known under either name, gold or orange eye. They usually average around $40 in Canada. Beautiful shrimp.


Whoa so seriously they are THE Blue Tigers??? Lol I'd love to get some if I live in BC


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

yup...definitly orange eye blue tigers......they had 2 left as of Sun afternoon.


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> The crystal may be a colour morph of Caridina Longidigita, not very popular shrimp species due to lack of colour.
> 
> The best picture to describe this species is in here:
> http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/rbz/biblio/57/57rbz343-452.pdf
> ...


you guys can save this pdf in your computer by right clicking the link and select save as(or something like that i dont have a english version IE so im not too sure about the wordings) and save it where ever you want


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> yup...definitly orange eye blue tigers......they had 2 left as of Sun afternoon.


Nooo!! And I missed them


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> Nooo!! And I missed them


AvianAquatics,
You can always have them shipped, enquire on our website!


----------

